# Around the woods web site?



## gasmansteve (12 Nov 2007)

Hi all
I used to check out Darrell Feltmate`s web site `aroundthewoods` a short while ago for tips and info etc but can`t seem to access Darrell`s site now anyone know why or if another link is available please?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Nov 2007)

It's still there at 

http://www.aroundthewoods.com/

just checked it from my bookmarks

Pete


----------



## gasmansteve (13 Nov 2007)

Nope tried it again Pete, for some reason it just times out for me so not sure whats happening there :? No probs with any other site.
thanks for trying
Steve


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2007)

Link works fine here, home page is about 77kb.


----------



## gasmansteve (13 Nov 2007)

Very strange that just looked at my firewall log (Comodo) and it lists `aroundthewoods` web site as an `Inbound policy violation access denied`.
Even tried accessing it with firewall turned off still no joy.
Probably just another `windows` thing....  
Steve


----------



## duncanh (13 Nov 2007)

Strange - I can't see it either


----------



## Argee (13 Nov 2007)

The site is still current:

Created on: 26-Mar-04
Expires on: 26-Mar-08
Last Updated on: 09-Oct-07

I've tried using MSIE and Firefox. It times out when I try to see it, but I *can *ping it. 

Perhaps those who can "see" it are seeing a cached browser copy? Could they try a "Refresh" or "Reload" when the page is up and see if it still displays?

Ray.


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2007)

Hi Ray,

Page displays and is current,

It has a lot of google linked adds etc. on the page, maybe a firewall/blocker setting does not like something that is talking back.

My hardware firewall and software firewall both let it through with current settings, anti spyware, nasties software running does not see any problems with it.

EDIT:It also has a freeviral.com links so it has some form of hit count logging going on,


----------



## Argee (13 Nov 2007)

OK, Chas - thanks for that. 

Ray.


----------



## TEP (13 Nov 2007)

I'm using Firefox and Comodo and everything is working fine. No problems at all browsing through the 'around the woods' site.


----------



## NickWelford (13 Nov 2007)

No problem for me - perhaps you've been banned?


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2007)

Anybody that can't see it running Zone Alarm?

If so just turning it off may not resolve the conflict as parts stay active in memory until rebooting.


----------



## duncanh (14 Nov 2007)

I'm running Sygate Personal Firewall and I still can't see the site when it's switched off or quit. I've also tried switching off the firewall on my router. (and in doing so discovered the wonderfully named Smurf Attack, Ping Of Death and Snork Attack).
I've tried Firefox and IE and I'm using XP Media. I've been able to access successfully in the past.
I can successfully ping from a DOS window

I don't really need to see the page right now but it may well be useful in the future

Duncan


----------



## Woodmagnet (14 Nov 2007)

No problem here. i'm using I.E. :wink:


----------



## gasmansteve (14 Nov 2007)

Looks like me and Duncan are the unlucky ones or have something dodgy lurking in our pc`s?
I`m using latest version of Firefox, latest version of Comodo (firewall) and even with Comodo switched off it times out. No not given em anything to ban me for :lol: (I think)
Steve


----------



## CHJ (15 Nov 2007)

Had it checked out elsewhere with machines running hardware & some fairly respectable firewalls and reporting software and nothing untoward comes up.

What are your browsing permissions settings in windows?


----------



## gasmansteve (15 Nov 2007)

Just thought I have `pop up` windows blocked which might be the problem will try later!
Steve


----------



## gasmansteve (15 Nov 2007)

Nope. Just tried on my laptop, same browser,firewall, as my desktop everything enabled, then tried everything disabled guess I`ll just have to miss out on Darrells exploits
Regards
Steve
Ps maybe try with IE?


----------



## duncanh (15 Nov 2007)

I've now tried using the old wireless router that I've previously accessed the site with, using a combination of different computers, WinXP, WinME, Linux and had no success.
I can ping it in all circumstances.
I'm wondering if it's something to do with blocking at by ISP. I'm on Virgin Broadband (used to be Telewest). Who do you use Steve?

Duncan


----------



## duncanh (15 Nov 2007)

And if you are using VirginMedia I've just had the following advice from a forum which solved the problem for me...

Use "webcache.blueyonder.co.uk" on port 3128
as a proxy setting

This needs setting in both Firefox and IE.

I can now get to the site, but does everyone see it on a plain white background, blue text menu on left and bottom with ads round the top, right and bottom. The menu system doesn't appear particularly clear

Duncan


----------



## Woodmagnet (15 Nov 2007)

I'm on Virgin and i have no problem. :?


----------



## TEP (15 Nov 2007)

Hi *Duncan*.

Just been on the 'ATW' site, background is white, text is black, and all links in blue. Plenty of adds in blue. 

Just been on to the tips page and everything seems OK.

PS - I'm on Tiscali, with Firefox & Comodo. All latest releases. Running XP.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Nov 2007)

I clicked on Petes link and it came up straight away.No trouble.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Nov 2007)

duncanh":1huo1efi said:


> ... but does everyone see it on a plain white background, blue text menu on left and bottom with ads round the top, right and bottom. The menu system doesn't appear particularly clear
> Duncan


----------



## gasmansteve (15 Nov 2007)

Hi Duncan
I`m with BT so how and where do I try
`Use "webcache.blueyonder.co.uk" on port 3128
as a proxy setting ` please
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2007)

This is what I get :-

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information 

This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including: 

Internet connectivity has been lost. 
The website is temporarily unavailable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain. 
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click Tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section. 

For offline users

You can still view subscribed feeds and some recently viewed webpages.
To view subscribed feeds 

Click the Favorites Center button , click Feeds, and then click the feed you want to view. 

To view recently visited webpages (might not work on all pages) 

Click Tools , and then click Work Offline. 
Click the Favorites Center button , click History, and then click the page you want to view.


----------



## duncanh (16 Nov 2007)

*Steve* - you may not be able to use the blueyonder web cache but you should be able to use the bt one that I found...

you're using Firefox so try the following - 

go to the Tools->Options menu
in the dialog box choose the 'Advanced' tab
choose the 'Network' tab
click the 'Settings' button
in the dialog box that opens choose 'manual proxy configuration' and enter 'webcache.bt.net' with port 8080
check the box to use this proxy for all protocols
click ok to all the open windows and you should be done.

I can't test this cache so I guess it's for BT users only. In place of 'webcache.bt.net' I use 'webcache.blueyonder.co.uk'

Someone on a help forum suggested that I use OpenDNS instead of the one from my ISP. I've tried this but had no luck.
*
Blister *- if you're using IE then you can do something similar in the Tools->Internet Options->Connections->Lan Settings dialog. You want to enter your proxy server data here. This will depend on your ISP
*
Chas* - that's what I see. Thanks


Duncan


----------



## gasmansteve (16 Nov 2007)

Cheers for that info Duncan I can access it now.
Weird that, must be some ISP thing I haven`t had a problem with any other site so must be some odd stuff floating round Darrells site  .
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## CHJ (16 Nov 2007)

gasmansteve":3w1yuk2j said:


> .....Weird that, must be some ISP thing I haven`t had a problem with any other site so must be some odd stuff floating round Darrells site



It could be an issue on the proxy server cache settings or a proxy server has been blacklisted somewhere along the line. 
This can also happen if the proxy is also used for e-mail and has ended up on an e-mail spam blacklist, not necessarily the fault of the original site.


----------



## Darrell (17 Nov 2007)

Hi all. I guess I am new to this forum. A message was forwarded to me that there was difficulty logging on to Around the Woods I appreciate the interest I see in the forum. The site is a lot of fun and has been growing over the years. Just a hint, ignore the menus and go to the contents page. It has a lot more info and makes it easier to get around. I really have to condense the main page menus. Time to learn and implement some more CSS I think. Lately I have been playing more with video and Youtube so there are some more of those coming up. I have a 15 minute video in the works on turning the icicle Christmas ornaments and should have that up soon. I am also thinking of doing a page on maintaining and sharpening a chainsaw if anyone is interested. There is also a blog running at Round Opinions where the new stuff is posted along with the what's new page. I am not sure why there might be a problem logging in although people have had some hassle. At present I am averaging over 2,000 page views a day. If there is some way I can help, let me know.


----------



## sooty (17 Nov 2007)

Displays OK for me I am using IE with Netgear wireless router and Sygate personal firewall
Refreshes OK as well
Phil


----------



## duncanh (17 Nov 2007)

I'd just like to say welcome to the forum Darrell. Thanks for a great website 

Duncan


----------



## CHJ (17 Nov 2007)

Welcome to the forum *Darrell*, you got caught by the spam trap, it will leave you alone after a while.



Darrell":2ll9iv86 said:


> ......... A message was forwarded to me that there was difficulty logging on to Around the Woods I appreciate the interest I see in the forum. ........
> There is also a blog running at Round Opinions where the new stuff is posted along with the what's new page. I am not sure why there might be a problem logging in although people have had some hassle. .....


A message was forwarded to me that there was difficulty logging on to Around the Woods I appreciate the interest I see in the forum. ........
There is also a blog running at Round Opinions where the new stuff is posted along with the what's new page. I am not sure why there might be a problem logging in although people have had some hassle.


----------



## Darrell (17 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. This looks like a forum with a lot of action. I was in England for a couple of weeks a couple of years ago and I had a great time. My wife is from the Lake District.


----------



## TEP (17 Nov 2007)

Welcome *Darrell*, nice to see more coming over this side of the pond. The more the merrier, especially passing tips around.

PS - Like your site, keep up the good work.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Nov 2007)

Hello Darrell and welcome  
Great website by the way.
Paul.J.


----------

